# Stable roof repair/replacement



## Tapir (21 October 2015)

We're looking for someone in the area to replace the roof on our wooden stable block which is about 15 years old and has started to leak.  Does anyone have any recommendations?  The people who built the stables originally are ridiculously hard to contact so we've given up on them for now!


----------



## Mari (21 October 2015)

Which area of NW are you?


----------



## Honey08 (22 October 2015)

We used The Timber Yard for our stables, but they're a pain in the butt to get hold of or to come on time too.  Good when you do get hold of them.


----------



## Tapir (23 October 2015)

Mari said:



			Which area of NW are you?
		
Click to expand...

North Manchester


----------



## Tapir (23 October 2015)

Honey08 said:



			We used The Timber Yard for our stables, but they're a pain in the butt to get hold of or to come on time too.  Good when you do get hold of them.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, I'll give them a try


----------

